# Mossberg 590 or Remmington 870...?



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in the market for a shotgun... I've narrowed in it down to just 2...a Mossberg 590 or a Remmington 870.

Opinions...?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What do you want to use it for?


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

I own an 870 and have shot the Mossberg...I think the model 500. Both are good guns, but the Remington has a steel receiver and the Mossberg has a alloy receiver. No problem with durability, I have a Winchester 1300 with alloy receiver, and it does just fine. I simply like the added weight of the steel. I think I feel less recoil with the 870, and like the balance better. But it is a close call. I was within an inch of buying the Mossberg when I purchased my 870. Like the other post asked, what is your intended use?


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

IMO, one big difference between Mossberg and Remingtons is the location of the safety - Mossberg on top, Rem on the triggerguard.. so that may be a factor in your decision too.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I went with the Mossberg, primarily because I had a Model 500 at the time and I preferred having the safety up above. I could visually check it, and it was easier for me to operate. Also, you can stick an M-16 bayonet on the end if you have to go hand-to-hand.


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have the Mossberg 590 with a Knoxx Special Ops stock. It works for me.


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

A_J said:


> IMO, one big difference between Mossberg and Remington's is the location of the safety - Mossberg on top, Rem on the triggerguard.. so that may be a factor in your decision too.


Good point. I forgot. I actually like the top safety better on the Mossberg. Wish my 870 had this feature. I grew up using as old Remington shotgun with a top safety. It was great for fast action. The top safety is in the natural place for the thumb to work.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The 590 is the "better buy", but I prefer the 870 as it is what I have always used. It's easier to take down as well. However, if I didn't already have 870s, I would be very tempted to go with the 590 for its pure value.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

im a remington guy myself....my first gun was a remington 870 express youth model 20 gauge, which i still have around. When i turned 18 i bought myself a remington 870 express 12GA, which i still own. And then a couple of years ago i bought a remington 11-87 12GA. I dont think you can go wrong with a Remington


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

im an ithaca guy i happen to like the bottom ejection.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going to vote for the 870. I've had wonderful experiences with them and have seen what they can do on many levels, shooting and durability wise. Any gun that can survive being run over by an armored truck on concrete deserves my attention. And it will also fire with candy wrappers jammed down the barrel. Now _that_ is weird to watch.

Moral of story: never buy a used gun from an armored transport company.

But I love the balance of the 870, the durability, the recoil, and the reliability. So my vote is for the 870.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

Remington 870. The best there is...:smt1099


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Remington 870 for the win...

I like some of the features of the Mossberg over the Remington 870...namely the dual clawed extractor and the top mounted safety.

That being said, the Remington feels much more solid and well-built to me.

For example, others have mentiont he all steel construction. Nobody has mentioned the rattling pump on the Mossberg versus the solid and secure feeling of the pump on the Remington 870. After handling both shotguns, it was clear to me that the Remington 870 had a cleaner and more quality feel to teh pump action. The Mossberg just had too much "play" in the pump for my liking...it would rattle from side to side within the channel grooves that it moved in.

Personally, I do not think the Mossberg is deficient in any way even given the things I mentioned above. When I get a shotgun (and I will)...it will be the Remington 870 HD with extended magazine.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

*870*

Another vote for the 870 here. I have two myself: a 20 gauge youth and a 12 gauge Wingmaster. I love these guns, and I find the safety behind the trigger to be quite intuitive. Besides, the 870 is much better looking. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

I have 3 Remington's myself, and I find them to be the best shotgun out there.

I have a Remington 1100 and a 870 Wingmaster, both which I use for bird hunting. My HD shotty is a 870 Marine Magnum. 

Having grown up with Remington's, hunting and shooting clay targets and such, it was natural for me to pick a Remington for a home defense shotgun. 

In short, both the Mossy and the Remmy will serve you well, but I prefer the Remington.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

870 hands down. 

I'm not a fan of the 'rattlebergs' I've seen too many fail in rough (waterfowling) conditions.

JW


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

jwkimber45 said:


> I'm not a fan of the 'rattlebergs'
> 
> JW


I have never heard that term...I like it. I think it perfectly describes what I was talking about above...the slide rattles too much...does not feel like a quality product. The 870 is FIRM!


----------

